# Updated..grill..rims..smoked lenses..front lip



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

just what it says above my E has came along way since i gotten it and there still plenty of life left in her 
http://www.jjvphotography.com/****/sentra/norcal.jpg

http://www.jjvphotography.com/****/sentra/newsidme.jpg 

http://www.jjvphotography.com/****/sentra/addon.jpg


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.jjvphotography.com/****/sentra/newfront2.jpg

http://www.jjvphotography.com/****/sentra/add3.jpg

http://www.jjvphotography.com/****/sentra/addon2.jpg


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.jjvphotography.com/****/sentra/newbackside.jpg 

http://www.jjvphotography.com/****/sentra/newfront.jpg


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks great! I'm jealous of your authentic Nis-knacks clear sidemarkers, and they look fantastic smoked! Sentra E power, baby!


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

I'm jelous of the green paint! I can't wait to get mine done (ruby red isn't cutting it).


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

That color is soooooooo nice! where did you get that spoiler? which company makes it? keep up the good work on your ride! i really like it


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

thank you thank you...iv put all lot of time and care in this car (money too bleh)

just waiting for 1500 bucks to fall in my lap so i can drop the DE-T in her

i should be getting my SE-R interior sooner or later full interior door panels and all 

and for the spoiler your guess is good as mine lol not to sure what kind is ...but i really dig my car without it...but there a bunch of sticky shit on the trunk so i had to put it on 

SmokEd LeNse's 0WnZ j00! lol sorry


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Car's looking great man! What did you use for the smoke...and how did you attach the front lip?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *Car's looking great man! What did you use for the smoke...and how did you attach the front lip? *


those are 2 excelent questions Jose

1. the smoked color is color called Window Tint ...its for Model's so just went to a hobby shop and looked around

2. The lip is on there with a double sided foam tape  i need to get something to re-enforce it so it wont buckle alttle when cruising on the freeway


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Cool...I think I'll look for that tint...we'll be a nice little quick and simple project. Hmm, maybe you can somehow screw the lip to the bumper from underneath(not noticible from the front)...


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*front lip*

where did u get the front lip from?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

whoa shit i thought this thread was long gone  you brang it to life agian


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

NiN_00 said:


> *whoa shit i thought this thread was long gone  you brang it to life agian *


 yup it is still here hehe

jr


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

thats a clean ass ride man! but id do smoething about the grill. looks kinda empty


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

its out i have the stock back on i got tired of looking at it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool b13, I would try a different grill though. it looks like someone stile your grill or something.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Well, I am only guessing, but I am 99% sure that lip is 4" floor moulding bought from Home Depot. My buddy did that to one of his rides and he said it was the best $8 add on he ever did


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

it is  heh i only spent 4 bucks i love it heh


----------

